# just started, a few questions and need a mentor



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i've read everything i can with regards to raw feeding, but I still have some questions.
do you give yogurt everyday?


is,
$0.80/# of drumstick
$1.19/# of wings
$0.54 of chicken backs
$0.60/# of chicken necks
$1.40/# of riblets
cheap?

where do you get a cheap omega 3 supplement?

TIA


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good prices.

I give Omega 3, 6, 9, and also give sunflower, hemp, krill and evening primrose oil in rotation. I take them, too.

I stopped giving yogurt when I called the breeder and she said it could be the reason for Hans vomiting every morning. Sure enough, the barfing stopped when the yogurt was gone from his diet. So do keep an eye on your dog if you give yogurt.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

I mix some Greek yogurt into Gable's dinner every night. About a tablespoon. He's never had any problems with it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What is the yogurt for?

If you want to add probiotics I would find something in a form that dogs can process better. Dairy products are not 'natural' dog food items. 

Those prices aren't bad. What about leg quarters? They are a great RMB because they have a good amount of meat-to-bone ratio.

If you are going to use necks or backs for RMBs then you might need to increase the percentage of MM and decrease the percentage of RMBs (because they are so heavy in the bone area). It will depend on how the backs are (some processors can clean a back of ALL meat, some don't) and how your dog handles that amount of bone.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

rshkr said:


> is,
> $0.80/# of drumstick
> $1.19/# of wings
> $0.54 of chicken backs
> ...


Great prices!! I'm paying a lot more than that!

Regarding Omega 3 - I use Grizzly Salmon Oil - 2 pumps per meal. 



Lauri & The Gang said:


> If you are going to use necks or backs for RMBs then you might need to increase the percentage of MM and decrease the percentage of RMBs (because they are so heavy in the bone area). It will depend on how the backs are (some processors can clean a back of ALL meat, some don't) and how your dog handles that amount of bone.


Didn't know that about backs! Good to know!


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Good prices.
> 
> I give Omega 3, 6, 9, and also give sunflower, hemp, krill and evening primrose oil in rotation. I take them, too.


where do i get those? any particular brand/name?



Lauri & The Gang said:


> If you want to add probiotics I would find something in a form that dogs can process better. Dairy products are not 'natural' dog food items.
> 
> Those prices aren't bad. What about leg quarters? They are a great RMB because they have a good amount of meat-to-bone ratio.
> 
> If you are going to use necks or backs for RMBs then you might need to increase the percentage of MM and decrease the percentage of RMBs (because they are so heavy in the bone area). It will depend on how the backs are (some processors can clean a back of ALL meat, some don't) and how your dog handles that amount of bone.


what would you recommend i use as probiotics? where can i get them?
can i use drumstick and chicken wings as RMB and heart for muscle meat?
i haven't checked the base for drumstick, i'll have to go and check.



jprice103 said:


> Great prices!! I'm paying a lot more than that!
> 
> Regarding Omega 3 - I use Grizzly Salmon Oil - 2 pumps per meal.
> 
> ...


if you were in the service, check your local commissary, meat are real cheap and no tax.
where did you get the grizzly oil and how many times per day?


thanks guys.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Are the only protein sources you're using chicken and beef?

I also use the Grizzly Salmon Oil, I found the cheapest place to buy it amazon.com. Mikko gets 3 pumps per day from the 32oz bottle.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Are the only protein sources you're using chicken and beef?
> 
> I also use the Grizzly Salmon Oil, I found the cheapest place to buy it amazon.com. Mikko gets 3 pumps per day from the 32oz bottle.


i plan to use chicken for the first week, since i just started. i'm on my 3rd day and my pup has been having a runny stool. i feed 22ounces per day. 2 wings and 1 drumstick per meal( i bought a 5lb weighing scale). i plan to do this for a week then eventually branch out to everything the commissary carries (bison, rabbit etc...) i'm also researching on where to get the best price on green tripe.


thank you guys.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I also use the Grizzly Salmon Oil, I found the cheapest place to buy it amazon.com. Mikko gets 3 pumps per day from the 32oz bottle.


Yep...I get it from Amazon also. Best price I've found. I buy the 64 oz bottle since I have several dogs that I feed.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can find all of those at your local Whole Foods, or at Amazon. 
I haven't used them, but understand Swanson's is a good online source for good quality vitamins at good prices. 
http://www.swansonvitamins.com/q?kw=omega&x=26&y=9
I just pierce open a capsule and give Hans half and take the rest myself, since he gets the runs from too much oil at once.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> Good prices.
> 
> I give Omega 3, 6, 9, and also give sunflower, hemp, krill and evening primrose oil in rotation. .


Where do you purchase your hemp ,krill, and primrose oil?
what quantities do you use of each per # of doggie.
And what is the primrose oil for?
Thx Sunflowers!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh and wanted to answer one of the poster's questions,
We feed our gsds a tablespoon of yogurt a day. No problems.
Good luck with the raw diet, We have been very happy with it!


----------

